# Hello - new and need advice!!



## WelshBMW (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just joined up the forum, was giving this forum as the best place to get some advice on my car.

I have a 2002 Black BMW 5 series. Problem is, on one side of the car, bits of lacquer are starting to peel, and as i want to get the car machine polished, just wanted some advice as to whether or not it can be sorted, and if any of you guys can yourselves or point me in the right direction to get some sound advice, 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

If the clear coat is peeling off then i'm afraid to say it's in need of a respray.

If it's original paint on a 2002 BMW i would personally take it back to BMW.

Prob well past it's guarantee but it shouldn't be doing that either way unless it's been covered in some sort of chemical at some point that would aid in the clear coat to peel.

Wouldn't be going at it with polish anyway, well, certainly not an abrasive.


----------



## WelshBMW (Aug 18, 2008)

Do you think BMW would be interested if i went back to them on this?


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Prob not but I would still argue that it should not be like that after a few years on a BMW.

Maybe go in to your local dealer all nicey nicey see what they say and then take things from there but just be sure it's original paint.

Have you had the car from new?


----------



## WelshBMW (Aug 18, 2008)

No, I only bought the car 4 months ago!!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

try it they can only say no ,


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Hello, welcome to the forum

I have to agree with what has been said already, the only way to fix your problem is too remove the original lacquer (which will remove most if not all the colour as well) and have it resprayed.

Still worth a punt on taking it too BMW, you never know.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

2002 - Blimey. That's surprising. Any photos? 

Has the lacquer peeled as the result of a chip or scratch?

I'd definitely go see BMW.


----------



## WelshBMW (Aug 18, 2008)

Its only on one side of the car, which makes me think it has been re-sprayed at some point, hence why a little reluctant to take to BMW in case they spot it has been re-sprayed. Its a 3 locations, on the front passenger side pillar, just above the passengers door and on the rear pillar on the back passengers side. 

Is there any way i can tell if it has been re-sprayed before? I have asked the previous owner who says that not during his ownership, and he had the car 4 years, only one previous owner before him.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

where abouts are you? it may be worth asking a pro detailer for a paint inspection, a paint guage will tell you ifs its had a re-spray or not.


----------



## WelshBMW (Aug 18, 2008)

Just outside Mountain Ash, RCT.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Phil H said:


> where abouts are you? it may be worth asking a pro detailer for a paint inspection, a paint guage will tell you ifs its had a re-spray or not.


Yes this is the easiest way to tell tell if there has been some paintwork in the past.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Have a good look over the car for signs of a respray.

Get Paint Thickness Readings. These might help you determine if the car has had any paint work.

A PTG might not tell you anything. Although they can but that is only when a considerable ammount of paint has been added and it becomes obvious that there has been paint work carried out.

Other things to look for:-

Overspray

Tape lines

Change in Shade/Colour


It's all down to having a very close inspection with your own eyes.

Also the use of halogen lights will help with this process.


----------



## WelshBMW (Aug 18, 2008)

Bit of an update guys....

The car was resprayed, 3 years ago in fact, spoke to the guy who actually owned the car last and not his wife, he said that he hit the side of the car while reversing into his garage and had all the panels replaced and sprayed by his local BMW dealer under his insurance.

But what sort of warranty does this sort of work carry, are they likely to tell me tough???

Advice would be great, 

Thanks!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

try and get the details of the bodyshop he went to and possibly start there?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

If it was Bmw that had the work done then you normally get 12months warranty.
It still might come under the manufacturers paint warranty if the work that was done was really a Bmw approved painter.
Also it depends if the car has been serviced by Bmw because if it has not it normally voids the warranty.
If you go to Bmw and tell them how you are going to use them for service they might do it as a good will gesture.
Like what has been said before if you dont ask you dont get!
Good luck.
Keep us posted.


----------



## WelshBMW (Aug 18, 2008)

Update...spoke to BMW this afternoon, they say that yes, they did carry out the work, all their work carries a 5 year warranty, but.....because I wasnt the owner when the work was carried out, they are not sure if the warrnty is valid!!!!

Never heard of anything so ridiculous in my life, I argued that surely its the work thats warranted, and not the owner!!!!

Anyway, they have invited me down friday for a chat!!!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

BMW have a 12 year paint guarentee do they not?

Sorry thinks its a corrosion guarantee and you need a inspection 2 service every 2 years to keep it valid


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds like they might at least offer you a goodwill discount on a repair. Start nice with them but be firm! That fact that BMW did the respray should be good enough to cover it.


----------



## WelshBMW (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi again,

Been a while since i have been on, but...the car has been done, BMW have carried out the repairs to the paintwork!!!!

Anyway, have a couple of small marks on the car that need some attention, can anyone recommed anyone in the South Wales area???

Thanks Guys in advance!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Speak to Matt Jones Cardiff.
I think he is one of the closest to you.


----------

